# Mesovórtice na costa leste de Espanha - 18 Outubro 2007



## Vince (18 Out 2007 às 10:46)

Imagem espectacular que neste preciso momento se pode ver no satélite visivel.

*10:30 (09:30z)*











http://www.sat24.com/


----------



## HotSpot (18 Out 2007 às 11:19)

*Re: Mesovórtice na costa leste de Espanha*

Pode-se chamar quase de furacão do mediterraneo.

Espero que não chegue cá


----------



## Vince (18 Out 2007 às 11:43)

*Re: Mesovórtice na costa leste de Espanha*



HotSpot disse:


> Pode-se chamar quase de furacão do mediterraneo.
> Espero que não chegue cá



Há quem lhes chame Medicane em vez de Hurricane.
Estive a ver o Quikscat, mas não mostra nada de especial a nivel de ventos.

No entanto uma estação meteorológica do Cabo de Santa Pola indica ventos de 45km/h e já registou uma rajada de 80km/h.
http://www.cabodesantapola.org/

Neste momento já está a perder o "olho".


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2007 às 12:00)

*Re: Mesovórtice na costa leste de Espanha*

Muito interessante


----------



## Vince (18 Out 2007 às 13:08)

«Landfall» na comunidad autónoma de Murcia


----------



## rufer (18 Out 2007 às 14:14)

será que chega cá alguma coisa?
E a intensidade. Alguma coisa de especial?
Eles dão alerta laranja para algumas dessas zonas de espanha em relação à chuva.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Out 2007 às 15:17)

Depois de fazer o landfall desceu para categoria extra-mediterienal


----------



## Vince (18 Out 2007 às 16:39)




----------

